# Creepy man



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

There is this creepy 35+ year old mexican guy that lives across from me in the townhouse complex I live in. Everytime I go out to the spa which is right outside my house, he comes out too and gets in the spa and always tries to sit right next to me even though there is plenty of room. He will be staring at my breasts and checking me out and keep edging closer. I told him what makes me uncomfortable but he just says "oh im harmless, I just think your a pretty girl". He backs off when I tell him but I have to tell him every time because he will try the same thing every time and even try to put his arm around me. And even then he just moves to the other side and keeps staring at me and smiling. Should I do anything? I can't really say anything else I tell him everytime. He makes me not want to go to the spa, which we all pay HOAs for. I live alone so the guy creeps me out. Do you guys think it would be right to tell the manager? Or is it something I should just live with? I don't even know if management would do anything.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Tell the police that hes harassing you. That should do the trick, a restraining order wouldnt hurt...lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Bring a book and ignore him.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bring a Guy friend to confront him.
Damn MExicans, ALways looking at BReast


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

as a member or REBNY heres some advice, talk to the complex managment, even though those are common areas each member of the complex must respect others and the rules. if he is impending on your realaxation time there is an issue. the police thing is not a bad idea if the complex managment or board wont do anything. also to add if you gho to them first and they do nothing then go to the police you might even be able to file charges against the complex managment for neglect! obviously you have your boundries which is fine but when this person steps over the line repeatedly and after told occasions of asking to back off i would say you have been nice about it for a while. also if i were you id keep my blinds closed and get more locks until this thing blows over just incase. god forbid i read about you in the papers







if you ever need a hand disposing of this creep let me know







also maybe try threatening to call immigration on him








hope it all works out check back in daily so i know your ok and dont have to try and hunt this dude down


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Why are you sharing a spa with him in the first?? I don't understand that part......

Outside of that you are really in a bad situation, but he is not doing anything against the law.....
You could file a police report for the time being, but nothing will happen until he breaks the law.. Then the report on file will come into play showing that you were really afraid of this guy in the first place, if you do file a police report, they are going to want you to notify your management of the situation first just so they can have everything wrapped up just in case their is a court case of some kind.... You won't get a restraining order at this point either, he has to do something majorly significant first....

Maybe you could just refrain from using the spa for the time being and wait until he moves out if he really creeps you that much.... It may a hardship for you, but that may be the best step you could take... You are already telling him to back off and he does, So unless its against the law to share the spa with him he is not doing anything (legally) wrong.....

Id guess you are either passive or passive agressive in this situation..... You need to step up and be more assertive and maybe a lil more agressive in your approach against him.... Lay the law down on his ass and stop trying to avoid the confrontation.. Let it happen and get rude with him maybe he will get the picture


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i agree mostly with what you said but i disagree that its not a crime yet. the touching she descirbes is close to sexual harrasment but deffinitley harrasment. you are right lay down the law and be firm and stricth


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

First of all as soon as you see him leave the spa. Second you have to tell him if he tries to touch you again you are going to call the police. He has every right to go into the spa if he lives there but he has no right to try and touch you. Just tell him in a serious voice that if he tries touching you again you will call the police. If he tries again call and get his perveted ass arrested.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bring a loaded glock to the spa and keep it in one hand


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

boobies....









Oh... Ya he def sounds like a pervert. Report him.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

by the look of them..i think id be staring too...sorry but thats just the truth...but id do it more underground....like bring myself some dark glasses to the spa...hehehe..naw just jokes..some of it...but really u should just tell him to leave u alone and if he doesnt get that...kik him in the nuts.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Tell him to leave you alone in a way that even a retard can understand. If he still doesn't get it go to the management.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Tell him in espanol.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Tell him in espanol.


Better yet, have gordeez tell him? Sometimes its hard for us white people to understand the speed at which native spanish speakers can speak their language.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Rose,

I would definately contact the manager of your complex. See what they have to say and if your not satisfied contact the police. The next time your at the spa and he bothers you call the police on the spot and let him hear you. Let's hope that they come out and he's still around, then he just might get the msg. Also be careful coming and going from your complex since that you know that he's watching you. It wouldn't hurt to have a can of mace handy....You shouldn't have to live in fear but your safety and well being is at stake....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i got a question... how do you know he's 35?


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> i got a question... how do you know he's 35?


She said in her best voice: "so, how old are you,.........perv?"


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Buy a gun.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Show me you breast.
and i;ll give you btter drubnken advcice!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bring a bat with you in the spa and then keep it under water and rub his leg with it............. when he comes closer pull out the bat and smash his pervert ass up side the head


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

You could just stop going to the spa.... just an idea


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nova said:


> You could just stop going to the spa.... just an idea


why should she miss out on fun when he is the one that follows her out the the spa? tell the manager and cops cause thats BS


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

All im saying is, If its that big of a deal, sure call the cops or mangers.
But The easiest thing to do would be stop going there. Whats the manager gonna do? say stop looking at wemon at the spa?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just tell him straight out, leave me alone or ill call the po po.Thats all


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Is he even mexican, like does he have a mexico flag somewhere, or your just saying hes mexican cause he looks latino, but you don't know what he is. thats very offesive if so.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry ..i was just trying to be friendly


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

nova said:


> All im saying is, If its that big of a deal, sure call the cops or mangers.
> But The easiest thing to do would be stop going there. Whats the manager gonna do? say stop looking at wemon at the spa?


It's one thing to check out women and look at them, but it sounds like this guy may not be safe. I have sisters, and I know that this is a common problem with women, because you don't know if a creepy guy may be a harmless perve or be dangerous. Looking could be a compliment, but stalking and trying to get close is definitely not a compliment, its scary. I check out women in the pool and spa all the time but they all know that I'm harmless. It pisses me off when guys get creepy like that though. I admit, I would be staring at those knockers too, but I wouldnt start skooting in and breaking boundaries. I understand why its a tough decision of what to do, because you don't want to go as far as call the cops and mess up some harmless pervs life, but you don't want to risk your own safety either. I myself wouldn't give up my spa privileges at my apartment for anything and I don't think you should have to stop going because of that weirdo. Its easy for me to say though, I guess its different if I was a girl. You do bring up a good point Nova, which is why I think SweetRose posted this question in the first place, because its hard to say what to do since technically he is not doing anything wrong since he pays HOAs for the spa and pool as a resident also.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, I actually don't mind if a guy looks, its just the creepiness of this guy. I have talked to 2 other girls in my complex and they have similiar encounters though doesn't seem as creepy as with me. But they said they would make a complaint with me to management if I wanted. I haven't been going in the spa unless a see other neighbors there as well, then the creepy man doesnt do anything. The thing is, this is an apartment complex turned into townhouse, so the setup is just like an apartment complex, and everyone is entitiled to use the spa, as you said Peerahnya. Anyway, hopefully it will die down once we make a complaint. Its not the staring, its the skooting and the leaning in and stalking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Sweetrose, you need to be absolutely assertive and unyeilding with him. This guy is a sexual asssault waiting to happen.

Right now, this guy is testing your boundaries. By explicitly staring at you, he is passively-aggresively offending you. When he feels 'safe' with you doing that, he creeps in closer to test your physical boundaries. Receiving no absolute order to stop, he'll test you further by putting his arm around you.

Probably the best thing you can do is take control of the situation and tell him outright, "You are making me uncomfortable. Move to the other side of the spa or I'm going to leave (or report you to the condo-owner's association)."


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Dont go alone to the spa. Or file a complaint. Do something.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

leave a buring bag of dog sh*t if front of his door then

when he comes runin out to jump in the spa he has to step

it out first, that awt to get you some time to yourself in the spa


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

You should really check your address for convicted sex offender and see if he is one of them at the megans law website. it should be free. You should really be careful because he lives so close that he prob know when you get out and get in of your house when you go to or from work and may plan something. i'd say you shouldn't go to the spa alone. i know it sucks but its better safe then sorry. maybe you can get a dog if it is allowed?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Want me to move in with you?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> leave a buring bag of dog sh*t if front of his door then
> 
> when he comes runin out to jump in the spa he has to step
> 
> it out first, that awt to get you some time to yourself in the spa


haha that would be funny as hell


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Ask him how long his penis is, then say yours is 2 inches longer.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ask him how long his penis is, then say yours is 2 inches longer.












Seriously that would work though


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

i agree with kumbia take your friends to the spa with ya. besides a spa aint a spa unless its crammed with females so there isnt any room for the perv to sit. oh yeah and remember to call me when you get all those ladys in there. j/k


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ask him how long his penis is, then say yours is 2 inches longer.


hahahaha.

You need to be straight with him. something along the lines of.. "leave me the f*ck alone before I jab a sharp object into your face several times" should do it, because obviously hes too numb to get it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wait a minute, we cannot give accurate advice with pictures of you.:rasp:

JK.

Things I would do:
1) Bring big friend
2) Try the penis comment
3) Tell management
4) Report to Police but they probably wont do anything
5) Bring mace
6) Kick him in the nuts
7) Tell him to f*ck off
8) Tell him you cannot be around guys cause of your problem with cutting rocket shaped objects off of men
9) Say "this last year as a girl has been the best thing to ever happen to me"
10) Bring red food coloring, drop it in the hot tub and say "Its that time of the month"


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Go to a sporting goods store and buy that pepper spray stuff you can hang on your keychain and just hold it while you sit in the spa, telling him you feel threatend by him and if you don't go away I will be forced to use it, thats legal and man does that sh*t burn. He won't come within 50 feet of you after that.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

call the police and yep he might be testing u until bam rape!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Kazuya Mishima said:


> call the police and yep he might be testing u until bam rape!!!


Listen to the wise Piranha 411 :laugh:


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> call the police and yep he might be testing u until bam rape!!!


Listen to the wise Piranha 411 :laugh:
[/quote]

He's back hey?


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

put a hotdog in your swimsuit where a guys package should be and tell him ur a guy...


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

adultswim said:


> Go to a sporting goods store and buy that pepper spray stuff you can hang on your keychain and just hold it while you sit in the spa, telling him you feel threatend by him and if you don't go away I will be forced to use it, thats legal and man does that sh*t burn. He won't come within 50 feet of you after that.


she could get sued, he never touched her or anything that could allow her legaly to use that. she can't tell him to go away if its a public spa or whatever it is, as along as she dont own it. i think she just be a bitch.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Fart RIGHT in his face.
> 
> That should do the trick.
> 
> ...


Why dont you lay off our new members. She obviously has a legitimite problem/question and you fill this thread up with this crap that adds nothing but insult to our new member.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Better?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Better?


No. If you cant contibute positively to the thread please dont contribute at all.

I have deleted your post.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Better?


No. If you cant contibute positively to the thread please dont contribute at all.

I have deleted your post.
[/quote]
Sweet.

Ya know, I'm not the only one who didn't contribute in this thread, shouldn't you be deleting their posts too.

Also, I think you missed the fact where I DID contribute to this thread. I gave her sound advice too.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Better?


No. If you cant contibute positively to the thread please dont contribute at all.

I have deleted your post.
[/quote]
Sweet.

Ya know, I'm not the only one who didn't contribute in this thread, shouldn't you be deleting their posts too.

Also, I think you missed the fact where I DID contribute to this thread. I gave her sound advice too.
[/quote]

calling someone an attention whore out of the blue, then stating you wanted their vagina is not contributing positively to this thread. If you would like to discuss this matter further please engage me via PM.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Better?


No. If you cant contibute positively to the thread please dont contribute at all.

I have deleted your post.
[/quote]
Sweet.

Ya know, I'm not the only one who didn't contribute in this thread, shouldn't you be deleting their posts too.

Also, I think you missed the fact where I DID contribute to this thread. I gave her sound advice too.
[/quote]

calling someone an attention whore out of the blue, then stating you wanted their vagina is not contributing positively to this thread. If you would like to discuss this matter further please engage me via PM.
[/quote]
I would not like to discuss this further, it would be a lose/lose for me either way.

So I'll just say "Yes Massa!" and be on my way.

Back to the problem, which I allready advised to earlier,

I think you should let the nastiest fart right in his face. That would drive him away.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Xenon said:


> calling someone an attention whore out of the blue, then stating you wanted their vagina is not contributing positively to this thread.


It sounds pretty funny when you put it like that though









Don't punish me


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Better?


No. If you cant contibute positively to the thread please dont contribute at all.

I have deleted your post.
[/quote]
Sweet.

Ya know, I'm not the only one who didn't contribute in this thread, shouldn't you be deleting their posts too.

Also, I think you missed the fact where I DID contribute to this thread. I gave her sound advice too.
[/quote]

calling someone an attention whore out of the blue, then stating you wanted their vagina is not contributing positively to this thread. If you would like to discuss this matter further please engage me via PM.
[/quote]
I would not like to discuss this further, it would be a lose/lose for me either way.

So I'll just say "Yes Massa!" and be on my way.

Back to the problem, which I allready advised to earlier,

[/quote]
i deleted t he fart t part outa the quote, so you wouldn't think it was funny. anywayz the rest is
"yes Massa"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Dont go alone to the spa. Or file a complaint. *Do something.*










.....I think she is trying to do something about it.







....

....do you have a close guy friend that you're comfortable getting into the spa with? If so, bring him along....dont bring any of your female friends with you because then he'd just try something with them as well as you.

....or like everyone else has posted in this thread, report him and aggressively tell him to stop making sexual advances both physically and suggestively.

....by the way, not to sound like a perverted-ass, but is that you in your avatar? If so, I dont blame him for being awe-struckened, but the whole STARRING thing is freaky.

*







HOLY BAZUNGAS!







*


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would Report It to the manager of the Place and also tell the creepy guy to back the Fuk off or im getting a restraining order againts your ass..
Or have a freind or relitive tell him this ..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

you could do what my friend rita did to a creepy gypsy in spain that kept trying to brush up against her.... scream "NO MOLESTAR" and kick him in the balls. it was *very* effective.


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

ill f*ck him up for you







and do the same thing he was doing








jk







tell the police and get a restraining order.









some guy would do the same thing to my sister







i kicked his ass pretty bad







oh well he deserved it :nod:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

if you have any guy friends or a b/f or even just a date come over to your place and go to the spa alone, tell the guy to come out to the spa after the creepy guy gets in, then when your friend comes over and be extremely intimidating..

or bring your cell and just say something like move over or im calling the cops


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> you could do what my friend rita did to a creepy gypsy in spain that kept trying to brush up against her.... scream "NO MOLESTAR" and kick him in the balls. it was *very* effective.


Are you sure ?
Gypsies in Europe are Known For pick pocketing.
I had a few try to walk up to me in Europe last year.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> you could do what my friend rita did to a creepy gypsy in spain that kept trying to brush up against her.... scream "NO MOLESTAR" and kick him in the balls. it was *very* effective.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!







Quite the witty one.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> Gypsies in Europe are Known For pick pocketing.


A "pikey" gypsie would beat the crap out of anyone who kicked them in the nuts...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> Gypsies in Europe are Known For pick pocketing.


A "pikey" gypsie would beat the crap out of anyone who kicked them in the nuts...
[/quote]
You tell me what guy that has been hit in the nuts can go beat the crap out of someone right after? Every guy that I've ever kicked in the nuts or seen kicked in the nuts didnt really do to well afterwards. In fact most of them almost instantly fell to the ground in agony.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ill tell you what kinda guy a "pikey" eh mates, "betca box a lil il fightca forit"







in the words of mickey the pikey and dont forget to get it in perrywinkle blue guys, its for his ma, hope this guys is not still creepin you out, and like i told you before file a complaint now before something else happens, be-it with the management or police


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You tell me what guy that has been hit in the nuts can go beat the crap out of someone right after?


Pikeys use deadly scumbag magic







(AKA: are allways in groups of pikeys







)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

this is difficult to understand... lets see some pix of what the guy was looking at to confirm...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Go out to the spa with one of your girlfriends from the complex. That'll make him less aggressive. Or take a guy friend out there , that will stop him from even going near the thing when you're in there.

At the least, it sounds like you've explained things to him so.....you're gonna have to be mean next time he does it. If that doesn't work. Tell the manager.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

just accidetnally slip and fall with your knee right in his nuts.. i know i would keep distance from clumsey top heavy chicks that crush my balls

or you could go in the other direction, take a hit for the team..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ignore.. and violence if necessary


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> You tell me what guy that has been hit in the nuts can go beat the crap out of someone right after?


Pikeys use deadly scumbag magic







(AKA: are allways in groups of pikeys :laugh: )
[/quote]
i have to go watch snatch now


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

OK just wondering.

Your avatar.....bathing suit and boobs
the spa......bathing suit and boobs
picture in profile....you guessed it ....bathing suit and boobs
If this was a SERIOUS problem then put on clothes and do something about it.
You are not shy!!!!!!!!!! Confront him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

This situation has long been handled. Stop ressurrecting this thread. Thanks to everyone who offered real advice.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I have a question.....

Are you PCRose?


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

greattttttt


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

_ella no es tan linda como para que este problema sea uno que le sucede toda el tiempo_.... In other words she should take it was a compliment.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> You tell me what guy that has been hit in the nuts can go beat the crap out of someone right after?


Pikeys use deadly scumbag magic







(AKA: are allways in groups of pikeys :laugh: )
[/quote]
i have to go watch snatch now
[/quote]
INdeed Turkish.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

I said just let this thread die. No more replying!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

SweetRose said:


> I said just let this thread die. No more replying!


Pardon?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SweetRose said:


> I said just let this thread die. No more replying!


What did you end up doing?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> You've kicked guy's in the nuts before? Harsh!


He deserved and was even warned before hand if he didnt stop what he was doing he was going to get it. If you fail the warning, then you deserve it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SweetRose said:


> I said just let this thread die. No more replying!


Per thread starters request, topic closed.


----------

